# Springfield EMP 9mm or Kimber SOLO?



## Skipp (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello,
I am new so please bare with me. I am beside myself trying to chose between one of these two pistols. I have seen the specs on both and feel that both are top quality. The only thing that tips me toward the EMP is Springfields warranty. I know there are guys out there that know much more than I about these and thats why I'm here. Any suggestions?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Holster makers are going to be playing catch up for the Solo so you'll have more options for the EMP.

As far as the Solo is concerned, I'd wait a while and see if they perform well. I'll admit that as much as I dislike Kimber, the Solo has me interested in them again.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

The EMP is top notch. I have the 9 and the 40. Springfield customer service is fabulous so you always have something to rely on.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My buddy just picked up a solo last week........I have not shot it but have held it and he has about 150 down range so far. No hiccups and it is a very top notch quality weapon. No cheap corner cutting a very nice weapon. I like it a lot!

I have amother buddy who carries his EMP all the time and couldn't be more happy with it. It shoots very nicely and is as reliable as they come. I like it a lot!

Either way you have a winner one with a more proven track record the other with a very good name for quality.

RCG


----------



## Icabod (Mar 16, 2011)

*What will use it for?*

Just got the solo and still lust for the EMP. Chose the Solo as it conceals better and has the melted edges. 
Had no problem finding holsters (chose ITW) both are great and don't listen to the $&[email protected] about problems. Mine loves good ammo and what else would you carry?


----------



## Icabod (Mar 16, 2011)

*What will you use it for?*

Just got the solo and still lust for the EMP. Chose the Solo as it conceals better and has the melted edges. 
Had no problem finding holsters (chose ITW) both are great and don't listen to the $&[email protected] about problems. Mine loves good ammo and what else would you carry?


----------

